# Hi



## tomcollins (Oct 2, 2015)

New member saying hello. Researching first machine/grinder.


----------



## tomcollins (Oct 2, 2015)

Stuck trying to chose between a Baratza Vario and a Eureka Mignon. Anyone with experience of both?


----------



## tomcollins (Oct 2, 2015)

Also between a Gaggia Classic and Rancilio Silvia.


----------



## tomcollins (Oct 2, 2015)

The classic is cheaper but by the time you add on non-pressurised baskets and a better wand the gap is a lot smaller. Does the silvia have better build quality?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum. The Mignon had got better reviews than the Vario. I owned a Classic - bought s/h off the Forum and thought the build quality for its price was good.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi and welcome,,,,

without a doubt the Silvia is better made using better parts. and its brass boiler wont contribute to giving you alzheimers like the aluminium boiler on the classic could

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2014/03/22/aluminum-toxicity-alzheimers.aspx


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

tomcollins said:


> Also between a Gaggia Classic and Rancilio Silvia.


Classic


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> brass boiler wont contribute to giving you alzheimers like the aluminium boiler


Which remains unproven.

http://www.alzheimers.org.uk/site/scripts/documents_info.php?documentID=102


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

But you've misquoted me by removing an important word from the end of my sentence which changes it completely.

"and its brass boiler wont contribute to giving you alzheimers like the aluminium boiler on the classic *could**"*





*
*A quote from the link you provided

"Although initial studies linked aluminium toxicity with Alzheimer's disease, the link has not been proven *yet*"

See what I did there, i changed the whole quote by adding a single word the way you did to mine by omitting one single word


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Sure, it was a mistake. I apologise as I removed without intention the word "could" from your sentence. I never intended to misquote you. My point is that this whole thing is not proven, that's all. I myself owned a Gaggia Classic for 3 years, and that was always at the back of my mind. There is a lot of aluminium stuff that we use very day, such as thin foil, drink cans, pans, etc.

Just need to be careful when descaling an aluminium boiler, and ensure the water there is not too soft. On the same way, with regards to copper boilers, some say that the lead used to make the alloy can cause health issues.


----------



## coogee (Oct 6, 2015)

Hey TomCollins... would love to hear what you decide on!


----------

